# Massanutten Resort in July



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2008)

*
Anyone one going to the Massanutten Resort
Summer Jam & Fireworks Thurs. July 3, 2008*

Ski Slopes of Massanutten Resort 

Tickets on sale now!
$20 at gate, children under 12 are FREE
$15 advance tickets will be sold soon at The General Store and 
The Market at Massanutten as well as the Harrisonburg SPCA

Will-Call Tickets Available through July 1. 
Call 1-800-207-MASS or 540.289.4954 
(Tickets are non-refundable. 
Major credit cards accepted)

Food: 

Smoked pit BBQ and turkey, hamburgers, hotdogs, 
(Domino's) pizza and more. Plus: Fresh smoothies!

Additional Info: 

Everone entering the gates at Summer Jam will get a free lei 
(while supplies last)! Gates open at 5:00 p.m. This will be our 
largest concert event and fireworks show to date. The event 
will feature a beer garden with many different brews to choose 
from as well as kid-friendly activities such as Color Your Own Tees 
and Sand Art at the WaterPark tent. Plan to join in on the fun at
 our beach party in the Valley! Fireworks will follow the music to 
conclude this memorable night.

Band Line-Up: 

Burning Bridges (www. burningbridgesband .com)
Landsharks (www. landsharksband .com)

Please post if you will be staying at Massanutten Resort in July


----------



## NTHC (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Marty,
We are typically gone to the lake for July 4th, but should be around this year...we are getting new carpet and have to be here.
Give me a call if you guys are in town!
Cindy


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jun 20, 2008)

We'll be at the resort, we don't know if we will be attending that, we'll probably make up our mind then.  We arrive the June 29th.  Looking forward to it.  
maybe we can catch up some time?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 3, 2008)

*Summer Jam & Fireworks Thurs. July 3, 2008*

*
The big day has finally arrived...*

Gates opened at 5 PM
The weather is great!!

*Fireworks start just around dark!*


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sorry we missed Anne1225, Cindy, Kaylasmom97*

We had the Perfect Location from out front  
of our Summit townhouse 167 UL Litten Lane

We enjoyed Eddys Ice Cream Sundaes
with Reddi Whip, Chips, and Soda Pop
Decorated the porch with ballons, too.

The Fireworks started late just after 
10:30 PM - but well worth the wait..


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 5, 2008)

Marty, we waited on our balcony to see the fireworks (my son didn't feel well) but I got tired and went to bed.

My husband and son said they finally went off around 11:00.  Are they usually that late?

By the way, we had a really nice time!

Anne


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Massanutten Summer Jam to benefit SPCA*

July 3, 2008
newsleader . com
Staff Reports 

Set on the ski slopes at Massanutten Resort, Summer Jam '08 
tonight will feature the bands Burning Bridges and the Landsharks.

The Landsharks are a Jimmy Buffett cover band that plays concerts, festivals, fairs, conventions, casinos, parties, casinos, colleges, fundraisers and most other events. While the band specializes in covering Buffet tunes, the Landsharks also play different styles of music from an extensive song list.

Burning Bridges is a rock dance and country band hailing from Southwest Virginia. They are Scott Joshway on guitar, Mike Feamster on drums, Dave Porter on bass, Daniel Wimmer on vocals and Jim Davis on keyboard.

The event, now in its 10th year, will end with a fireworks finale from the Peak in celebration of the Fourth of July.

Summer Jam also will feature activities for kids at the water park tent including free face painting, color your own T-shirts and sand art.

Vendors will sell a variety of food, such as smoked-pit barbecue and turkey, hamburgers, hot-dogs, Domino's pizza, fresh smoothies and more.


----------



## janej (Sep 16, 2008)

*Which day for 2009?*

Does any one know if they usually have the July4th celebration at Massanutten  on July 3rd or on the Thursday before the long weekend?  I am trying to decide which check in date I need to request for next year.


----------



## neash (Sep 16, 2008)

If you have floating weeks, you are too late for 2009, and even 2010 July 4th week.
They are all taken


----------



## janej (Sep 16, 2008)

neash said:


> If you have floating weeks, you are too late for 2009, and even 2010 July 4th week.
> They are all taken



I know.  But RCI has those weeks for exchange.  I don't understand why people need to reserve July 4th week so early if they don't plan on using them.   Do these weeks trade better with RCI?  I really doubt it.  At 10 months out, there are still plenty to choose from. 

I guess I really can't blame on any one, I did reserve a July week and deposited to RCI myself.


----------

